# BP.net's Guide to Ball Python Morphs > Dominant & Codominant Morphs >  Granite

## JLC

First proven by Ralph Davis Reptiles in 2003, the Granite is a highly variable morph.  It's typically characterized by a speckled or broken look in the alien-heads along the sides.  They also usually, but not always, have some degree of dorsal striping.  There are several different lines of Granite being worked with among different breeders.  And not all imported animals with these characteristics prove to be genetic.  


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


jkobylka - Justin Kobylka


Louis Kirkland


Louis Kirkland


VPI line - PitOnTheProwl


VPI line - PitOnTheProwl


VPI line - PitOnTheProwl


WestCoastJungle - Raul Campos

A huge Thank You to all our contributors! 
Cornerstone Reptiles
J. Kobylka Reptiles
West Coast Jungle

All images used with expressed consent of their owners.
If you have an image on this page and would like your website included in the contributor list, please send me a link and I will add it.
If you would like to change or add your full name to your photo attribution, please let me know.
If you would like to add a photo to this collection or any other, please contact me via PM.
Thank you!!

----------

